# Bird bath in the making.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My son,daughter, and I are making this glass bird bath for her back yard.
It's not finished yet, but this is how it looks so far.










Top view










Side view.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

OK, I see 2 platters, 1 or 2 bowls, and a lotta marbles...... What's the tall thing you are using for the column? :hrm: It's beautiful!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

It is a large heavy vase we picked up at Goodwill. All the pieces are goodwill finds except some of the marbles. The bottom is the glass plate out of a microwave. The larger plate at the top is a glass party dish with dividers in the center. The marbles are glued down in the sections on top and another glass dish is over that. Glad you like it.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good, and I imagine it would clean easier than those concrete ones.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Very clever! What kind of glue did you use?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, a pre-mixed epoxy.


----------



## sashay (Apr 28, 2005)

gorgeous flowergurl. I suspect it may need winter protection though...the marbles should reflect light and make rainbows when there is water, right? The birds...and butterflies...are going to love this one.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my. How lovely  That's going to be soooo pretty out in the sun


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

If any of you have FB and would like to add me as a friend, I have a private gardening/craft group there. You can message me and let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Very inventive and beautiful.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

REALLY beautiful!


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Very beautiful and creative!


----------

